# Markle, IN - NE Indiana MEYER 7.5 straight plow $500 obo



## RyKR (Dec 9, 2018)

I bought a Meyer 7.5' plow for my 01 F350. Werner another route and bought a different truck and plow. Anyways, selling plow blade (not pretty, had a piece riveted to it?





















), E60 pump, mount (needs cleaned up and lights), and wiring and controller. Worked when removed. I would think you can jump it and get the pump working.

Ryan
260-273-3885
Markle Indiana


----------



## RyKR (Dec 9, 2018)

I apologize for the pictures... having issues editing and previewing from my phone


----------

